# Model Pumper.



## KateR (Jul 19, 2014)

I loved the picture of the model on TV this morning proudly wearing her pump.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 19, 2014)

Was that the American beauty pageant thing? There's been a bit of coverage on Twitter about the 'Miss Idaho' winner, who took to the stage in a swimsuit wearing a pump.

I'm not keen on the whole beauty pageant thing, but hats off to her for a great piece of advocacy and awareness raising. She has encouraged other Tweeters to #showmeyourpump 

Hope it provides encouragement for T1 youngsters that Diabetes does not have to be hidden away.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 19, 2014)

It brings it into peoples eyes. Talk is good


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 19, 2014)

I thinks it's great, just like the young lady who published a picture of her in a bikini with a colostomy bag.   Out and proud I say, the body is a complex machine and things go wrong, but it's not something to be ashamed of, and it's hard enough being a teenager without feeling you have to hide things away.  Go kids!


----------



## grandma (Jul 20, 2014)

Hear hear dont hide things away what ever they are, good look to all thats what I say


----------



## Lauren (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm really glad she did that  raising awareness and being proud of her pump


----------



## Maryanne29 (Jul 20, 2014)

Me too Lauren. I don't worry if my pump shows a bit. Most people I know are aware I have it and don't bat an eyelid when I use the handset to set tbr's or bolus. This girl has done so much to raise awareness.


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 21, 2014)

I am trying sooooo hard to help my daughter to be less embarrassed about her pump,  will have to show her this!

She normally hides it under her clothes - all her friends know about it but she's at the age where she doesn't want to be different and she doesn't want anyone else to know about it - has already had one incident at school where someone thought she had a phone and threatened to tell tales, and she didn't know how to handle it


----------



## trophywench (Jul 21, 2014)

I hope you told her 'Go on then - see where it gets you!' is probably the right reply.

We were in France on holiday, sitting on a sea wall about to tuck in to some frites so I was having my jab.  Excited shouting as a woman 10 feet away was pointing at me and jabbering to her husband - the look on her face was 'Madame Disgusted' and she actually wagged her finger at me ! and issued some dire and empty threat to call a gendarme.  I think, wasn't really listening TBH.  I removed the needle from my midriff with a flourish and did my stuff in a very exaggerated fashion, replaced the pen in my bag and tucked in.  Pete said 'I think she said she was going to fetch a gendarme?' and I said, 'Oh I do hope so - it will be SUCH fun !'

Sadly - she didn't.  I was very disappointed in her!


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 22, 2014)

Sally71 said:


> I am trying sooooo hard to help my daughter to be less embarrassed about her pump,  will have to show her this!
> 
> She normally hides it under her clothes - all her friends know about it but she's at the age where she doesn't want to be different and she doesn't want anyone else to know about it - has already had one incident at school where someone thought she had a phone and threatened to tell tales, and she didn't know how to handle it



It must be really hard for her, being in any way different is really difficult.  I find it hard enough sometimes and I'm 40  If you search for "#showmeyourpump" there's lots of photos and videos that might help her a little and a whole series of Facebook selfies.  I was looking at some of them with my Godson (who continues to worry that I'm going to pop my clogs at any time, so we're trying to soothe his worries a little) and he thinks they're "cool", and I have to get one to go with my other gadgets!  I hope she starts to feel a bit better about it, or at least enjoys looking at some of the pictures, because my Godson is actually right the pumps are cool and amazing when you really think about it (which I just have!).


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 22, 2014)

Thank you both for your replies!  Daughter knows she has a problem with this and wants to do something about it so that's a start I suppose.  I have told her that she has done nothing wrong, obviously it isn't a phone or any other "illegal" item so she can't possibly get into trouble even if someone does tell tales.  If a teacher asks her about it she should answer truthfully (many of the teachers know about it anyway, but not all) or even show them (phones don't usually plug into your tummy!  ).  As far as other kids are concerned, if they are just staring or muttering then she is quite within her rights to just turn her back and ignore them, but if they ask a direct question then I think they deserve a polite answer, even of it's only "I'm sorry I'd rather not talk about it" (which I think is the one she uses most often).  Or tell them it's an insulin pump, most kids that age probably won't have a clue what insulin is and will be suitably confused, if they do press for more information she could tell them to go and Google it if she doesn't want to discuss it. I have also suggested various smart-alec replies for different situations but I don't think she's quite ready for that yet!

Oh well, we'll get there.  She copes very well with everything really, and will happily show her friends how it all works, it's just dealing with nosy people that she doesn't know so well that she's finding tricky.  We'll keep working on it!


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 22, 2014)

Well I think she sounds like a proper little trooper, and mature enough to try and work it out, I'm sure you're very proud, and rightly so


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 23, 2014)

Update - showed my daughter the picture and she was very impressed.  She has finished school now (most schools round here finish today but her school has declared today an inset day  - among other things year 3 teacher will be telling year 4 teacher all about her medical requirements) and we have been out briefly and have 3-month check up at hospital later.  She is wearing a Mary Poppins t-shirt with the caption " A pump full of insulin helps the sugar go down..." . On holiday last year we watched a magic show done by a comedian who was rather obsessed with underpants and kept singing a song called "Wear your pants with pride" - this morning we have changed it to " Wear your pump with pride" and have been walking around outside singing loudly!

Small steps!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 23, 2014)

Terrific!


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 23, 2014)

Fabulous


----------



## Deeko (Jul 25, 2014)

Sally71 said:


> She is wearing a Mary Poppins t-shirt with the caption " A pump full of insulin helps the sugar go down..."



LOVE that


----------



## chandler (Jul 25, 2014)

I've seen those photos of the beauty queen wth her pump.  I'd love to get some tips from her on how to stop looking like I've gone a few rounds wrestling an octopus


----------

